# Amazing Photography WEBSITE DESIGN??? Need some help!



## royabear (Dec 17, 2007)

I am looking for someone to construct a website for me...I am a photographer and I have a ton of material I need to post into a gallery.  Can you please post any referrals or a link to your site?  I need to see a bunch of examples before I choose who will do it! Thanks, 

Roya


----------



## kevindosi (Dec 17, 2007)

i'd say the first one since the second link is broken.
you really can make your own beautiful website nowadays using simple programs (i use rapidweaver on the mac, but there are plenty of good alternatives on a PC).  you don't even need to know html.  this will save you a lot of money and it'll come out more personal, too.


----------



## royabear (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks! I do have a mac, so I will look into that.  Do you think that $1000 is a lot for a site though?  I am looking at that first site www.4dphotographywebsites.com - It seems that you get the most for the money- and it is flashy and pretty. I would have no idea where to even start building my own site. That seems like it would take more time that to just hire it out.


----------



## ViperDezigns (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Steven Podlecki, and I am the owner of ViperDezigns. Please note the link above is from our marketing campaign and is used to track where different traffic is coming from. You can visit us at www.ViperDezigns.com  the link above (viperdezigns.reachlocal.com) may not always be active.

Our package for $999 includes a 5pg fully custom designed website along with our Photography Proofing System (viperProofing). We have many different solutions available for just about every budget. We are a small business working with small businesses.

All of our designs are completely customized and we do NOT work off of any templates. We are always a phone call/email away from any questions or concerns.

My personal opinion about templates is; why waste the money? A template can only be "customized" so much... and normally they'll want to charge you $90 to add a simple link on a page. Myself, as a business owner, I feel that it is imperative to stand out from the rest of the crowd... a template will never accomplish this.

When you work with ViperDezigns, we make sure our pricing structure is extremely cost effective. We also do not work with any contracts and the web design is yours. If you ever decided to end your relationship with ViperDezigns, we will send your website on a CD/DVD to you and you can have another company host.

With our hosting/marketing, we include tech support basically 24/7. If we are not in the office, all calls get forwarded to my personal cell phone. We also include minor monthly updates we will update your website for free with about 6-12 pictures and a few paragraphs. Thus far, this has been extremely sufficient to our clients.

We are always available to answer any questions you may have. I will be checking back to this posting throughout the week, so you can either send us an e-mail, give us a call, or just reply to this forum.

We are here to help!

Kindest Regards,

Steven Podlecki, President
ViperDezigns
www.ViperDezigns.com
info@viperdezigns.com
T: 219-979-2018


----------



## D-50 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a ridiculous advertisment, does the forum kick members off who are obvisouly just a marketing plan.


----------



## ViperDezigns (Dec 17, 2007)

D-50 said:


> This is a ridiculous advertisement, does the forum kick members off who are obviously just a marketing plan.


 
I definitely do not intend to spam, "advertise" or anything like that. I am simply looking out for people who may have questions or concerns regarding my company.

In this case, I was responding to:
"Do you think that $1000 is a lot for a site though?" ~royabear

When in all reality, $1000 for a custom designed website is NOT a huge investment.... as long as you get a good return out of it.

With that being said, "D-50" - If you don't have anything to actually HELP royabear, please avoid posting useless comments and keep them to yourself.

If anyone has questions/comments, feel free! We are here to help!

Kindest Regards,

Steven Podlecki, President
ViperDezigns
www.ViperDezigns.com
info@viperdezigns.com
T: 219-979-2018


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2007)

ViperDezigns said:


> I definitely do not intend to spam, "advertise" or anything like that. I am simply looking out for people who may have questions or concerns regarding my company.
> 
> In this case, I was responding to:
> "Do you think that $1000 is a lot for a site though?" ~royabear
> ...



Excuse me Sir, but you are posting this in a gallery. Hence it is ad-spam.


----------



## ViperDezigns (Dec 17, 2007)

Look at this title:
"Amazing Photography WEBSITE DESIGN??? Need some help!"

Please also note the links above this posting which state "viperdezigns.reachlocal.com" - This is why I am here. To help someone who is considering getting a website. If they have questions/concerns regarding my company, we have an open door policy.

This is what I am responding to. Period. Whether royabear has posted in the wrong section or not, I am responding to this posting.

If you feel it is spam, then do not read it. I personally don't mind. I am here to help people who want to be helped, not bicker like little kids about what is spam and what is not.


----------



## royabear (Dec 17, 2007)

That is pretty cool that you figured out how to find someone who was linked to your site- I checked out your stuff (found randomly on google) and also a couple other companies, but I did not expect you to write on here and find my post. What the hell kind of tracking is that that you have?


----------



## royabear (Dec 17, 2007)

Actually that is probably my fault for posting that subject in galleries... hey I am new!  I think I found someone to do the site though! I talked to this company today and they are a bunch of college grads from Cal who started their own web design business. They sat on the phone with me for over an hour answering all of my questions- my big yapper...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2007)

OK. I've moved this over to somewhere more appropriate.

@ ViperDezigns: For your information, this does look for all the world like a semi-elaborate marketing ploy on someone's part. If you really want to call out long established members of TPF when they question that approach, please carry on as you are doing, but be aware that the moderation team will act in the best interests of the forum and will apply the rules of the forum as deemed appropriate.


----------



## royabear (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome, thanks...everyone. I am obviously new to forums...I just found a random topic and started typing away.  Causing chaos everywhere!! Haha. I will get the hang of it...


----------



## ViperDezigns (Dec 18, 2007)

Royabear,
No problem at all. I definitely wish you the best of luck! If you have any questions, you can shoot us an e-mail and we&#8217;ll be glad to help you out &#8230;

It is no problem being new to forums, you have to start somewhere! And you did not start any chaos  People sometimes are just quick to judge 


Chris of Arabia,
*That is all that they needed to state*. It was _not_ intended to market or spam. It was intended to explain/show that $999 is not a huge investment with the type of service and ROI you receive with us.

With royabear posting our link on the forum, I personally felt it was necessary to respond. I don&#8217;t think anyone should ever judge a product or service based solely on the price but rather what you *really* get for the money.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 18, 2007)

haha. this is ridiculous. take it outside, children.

and to the president: you should consider being more professional regarding other people's opinions if you want them to buy stuff from you, especially since you only joined the forum (as noted by your _four_ posts) to advertise your services.


----------

